# Neutered Male Milwaukee, WI



## annieo (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a neutered male, Charles, that has some aggression issues towards his cagemate...or maybe his cagemate towards him. Either way, I have been trying to reintroduce the two with no luck. I believe that Charles might be better kept with females. He is somewhat timid, but likes people. I hate to give him up, but keeping two lone rats is proving to be difficult since they are only getting 1/2 of the attention they need. I don't want to give him to a shelter because he needs a little work. He does love to run in a wheel, so be sure to have one.

Oh yeah, I bought him in March...so I'm guessing he is about 6 months old.


----------

